

Space Quest creators create kickstarter for a new Space Adventure - e1ven
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/spaceventure/two-guys-spaceventure-by-the-creators-of-space-que?

======
untog
This is awesome. I've long since accepted that the adventure games I grew up
playing aren't profitable enough, so it's fantastic to see Kickstarter step in
as a way to create and fund these days. I loved the Space Quest series and was
disappointed to see it slowly fade and disappear- you'll bet I'll be
contributing to this. I was laughing just reading the description.

Next: a sequel to Star Control II. Please.

~~~
lucisferre
There was a sequel actually. Was released with little fanfare and it wasn't
amazing, though I still enjoyed it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Control_3>

~~~
untog
Oh, I know. But it wasn't made by the guys who made the original, and was, as
you say, not great.

~~~
creamyhorror
I liked it, but I didn't play SC2 so it had no expectations to live up to.
Ship duels were fun.

~~~
lucisferre
Ship duels in SC2 are awesome too no reason not to play it now:

<http://sc2.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
untog
Also worth mentioning: a mod based on the SC2 engine with a new story:

<http://code.google.com/p/project6014/>

Slow progress, though.

------
allenbrunson
Oh, man. Never saw this coming. Scott Murphy has been talking shit about Mark
Crowe for, like, forever.

 _Would I want to work with Mark again? No, I don't think so. As I learned the
hard way, Mark was not a very good partner in the long run._

[http://www.adventureclassicgaming.com/index.php/site/intervi...](http://www.adventureclassicgaming.com/index.php/site/interviews/234/)

------
primigenus
It's not super obvious from the page but the thing that sets this project
apart from all the other is that they're going to build a HTML5 demo game
during the Kickstarter period based on fan feedback. This is a great way to
show that these two guys who haven't been in the gaming scene since the 90s
are able to work with modern technology to build a solid multiplatform release
that makes use of today's gaming paradigms (like touch support).

I know I'm excited and I invested up a tier on principle because this is what
I want to see more of rather than just someone coming out and saying "here's a
HD remake of a game I made in 1987" - nostalgia-driven I'm sure, but the
reason we love these guys is because they're supposed to be able to create
something new, not recreate things they made when they were young.

~~~
peterkelly
There's some info at [http://martinkool.com/post/22706224644/how-i-brought-
html5-t...](http://martinkool.com/post/22706224644/how-i-brought-html5-to-the-
space-quest-creators-kickstar) about the HTML5 stuff they're going to be
doing, which looks extremely cool. I think that in addition to promoting the
kick-starter campaign it could be a great demo of what can be done using
today's browsers. I'm really looking forward to seeing what they come out
with.

The demo was done by Martin Kool, who previously ported some of the early
space quest and other Sierra games to HTML & Javascript, which can be played
online at <http://sarien.net/>

------
zandorg
It'd be nice if the Infocom guys could get a text adventure on Kickstarter!

~~~
egypturnash
The dude behind the GET LAMP documentary proposed that a little while back,
IIRC. I don't think he got much interest from the ex-Infocommies.

 _google_ yeah here's the post. <http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3490>

------
stock_toaster
Seems like a bit of a high budget cutoff. I wonder if that has the opposite
effect, of making fewer people donate because they think it will never be met,
as apposed to people donating to 'see how high we can get it' after a lower
threshold has already been met.

I hope they make it though. :)

EDIT: after reading more about it and watching the video it does seem like a
pretty ambitious undertaking. _fingers crossed_

~~~
arihelgason
A comparable project, the Leisure Suit Larry remake, also had a $500,000 cut-
off. It ended up raising over $650,000 so it doesn't look far-fetched.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/leisuresuitlarry/make-
le...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/leisuresuitlarry/make-leisure-suit-
larry-come-again)

------
melling
There are a lot of ambitious projects on Kickstarter. Here's one that I hope
makes it but which has a long way to go:

<http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mightytreehouse/dome>

Anyone here from Kickstarter? I was thinking that a cool feature for the site
would be to have groups, kind of like SETI @ Home groups. People from HN or
Reddit, for example, could have groups then we could see how much each group
contributes. There was a 10" rocket engine that recently got funded (barely)
and it seemed like a great HN sponsored project.

~~~
egypturnash
They've got curated lists of projects[1], some of which are things like
"projects from people on Metafilter"[2], but I believe the only way they have
to group pledgers is their "follow your Facebook friends' activity" feature[3]

1: [http://www.kickstarter.com/discover/curated-
pages?ref=home_c...](http://www.kickstarter.com/discover/curated-
pages?ref=home_curated) 2: <http://www.kickstarter.com/pages/metafilter> 3:
<http://www.kickstarter.com/friends?ref=home_social>

------
troymc
I thought it was bizarre that they'd have all those voice-over artists come on
and say they'd be involved. When I think Space Quest, I don't think great
voice-overs, I think quirky graphics and offbeat plot, all conveyed by _text_.
Do modern adventure games now use voice-overs instead of text? (The last ones
I played were the Sierra games of the 80s.) I think I might hold off on
supporting this game until I see what they make.

------
highace
Bit disappointed that it isn't gonna be another actual Space Quest starring
Roger Wilco, I'd definitely be up for that.

~~~
bitops
In all likelihood that's what they wanted too, but the IP is restricted.

------
bigethan
So I loved Space Quest, loved these guys stuff. But does it feel like this
trend of Kickstarting adventure games has jumped the shark a bit? Their video
was high quality, but also painfully unwatchable. I could feel them wanting to
hit the kickstarter lottery more than wanting to actually be doing this.

~~~
jerf
Hasn't the rush to be the first to declare some trend still in its infancy has
jumped the shark itself jumped the shark?

------
fforw
Oh how I not miss dying all the time because I clicked 2 pixel in the wrong
direction.

~~~
nona
Well to be fair, in those days pixels were, like, HUGE! ;-)

------
vl
How about iPhone/iPad version of Space Quest before this grand project?

Also, their physical/digital pledge structure is extremely confusing, gonna do
$30 pledge, seems like a nice balance.

~~~
egypturnash
Read all the way to the "special thanks" section at the bottom:

Not coincidentally, Martin is responsible for Sarien.net and for bringing some
of Sierra’s classic games (including Space Quest) to the iPad. Check out his
site.

~~~
vl
I played it, while it's impressive effort, it's not that great - I got tired
of being unable to walk through some bridge, etc. without falling and of being
stuck because of collision detection errors.

~~~
mrtnkl
Sorry to hear. I made it as a tribute to keep fans just one click away from
playing and allow them to refer other (new) players to these games long
forgotten (by publishers).

Sure there are technical tidbits but if you read the how-to-play instructions
below the game screen there are many little tweaks (such as doubleclicking or
doubletapping) that overcome what you're mentioning, and could've given you a
more pleasant experience.

------
bane
from the source <http://guysfromandromeda.com/new-game/>

